# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  قصة صلح الحديبية والرؤيا بالحق

## سمير عبد الخالق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ربّ اشرح لي صدري ويسّر لي أمري 

قصة صلح الحديبية والرؤيا بالحق 


وردت قصة صلح الحديبية والرؤيا بالحق في موضعين من كتاب الله تبارك وتعالى في سورة الفتح , الموضع الأول: بقوله تعالى 1-3
انا فتحنا لك فتحاً مُبيناً * ليغفرَ اللهُ ما تقدّمَ من ذبك وما تأخّرَ ويُتمَّ نعمتَهُ عليك ويهدِيَكَ صِراطاً مستقيماً * وينصرك اللهُ نصْراً عزيزا 
والموضع الثاني في قوله تعالى 27
لقدْ صدَقَ اللهُ ورسولَهُ الرُؤْيا الحق, لتدخلُنَّ المسجدَ الحرامَ انْ شاء اللهُ آمنينَ مُحلقين رؤوسَكُمْ ومُقصّرينَ لا تخافونَ , فعلمَ مالمْ تعلموا فجعل من دون الله ذلك فتحاً قريباً 
سلسلة من الاحداث المتلاحقة والحاسمة, بدأت بيوم الحديبية في السنة السادسة للهجرة وانتهت بالفتح المبين – فتح مكة في السنة الثامنة للهجرة وكأنها وحدة متماسكة. 
وانبلج الفجر, فقام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الى صلاته, وأذّن مؤذنه بلال بن رباح رضي الله تعالى عنه وأرضاه, في الناس, ثمّ وقف على باب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونادى- الصلاة يا رسول الله! 
اجتمع الناس في المسجد واحتشدوا فيه, وأَمَّهُم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, فلما أنهى صلاته بالتسليم حدّثهم حديثاً عذباً طيّباً , نزل من قلوبهم ونفوسهم منزلة كريمة, اخبرهم أنه رأى في منامه رؤيا, ورؤيا الأنبياء حق, رأى عليه الصلاة والسلام انه مُعتمرٌ مع أصحابه يطوفون بالبيت الحرام, مُعظمبن, خاشعين, طائعين. 
تهللت وجوه الصحابة رضوان الله تعالى عنهم أجمعين بشراً وحبوراً, ورقصت قلوبهم بين جوانحهم طربا وفرحا وسرورا وحبورا, كيف لا؟ وهم سيُكّحلون عيونهم بمرأى الكعبة الشريفة, كيف لا؟ وأقدامهم ستطأ أرضاً حُرموا منها لسنوات طويلة, كيف لا؟ وسيعودون لأرض الوطن الحبيب الذي ولدوا فيه ونشئوا وترعرعوا فيه وعرفوا الاسلام فيه, أرض مكة أم القرى التي بارك الله حولها. 
وخرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في ألف وأربعمائة من أصحابه الكرام رضي الله تعالى عنهم أجمعين مهاجرين وأنصار, وقد قلّدوا الهدْيَ , وجعلوا سيوفهم في قربها, لا يحملون غيرها, غايتهم رضا المولى تبارك وتعالى, وكان الموكب مَهيباً, تحفّه الجلالة وتحرسه عين الحيّ القيوم الذي لا تأخذه سنةٌ ولا نوم, من لا يغفل ولا ينام, سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون. 
خرجوا جميعا مهللين مكبرين مسبحين داعين الله عزوجل بقلوب مؤمنة محتسبة مطمئنة صابرة, وراحوا يطوون الصحارى والفيافي ترتجُّ الأرضُ ارتجاجاً من وقع أقدامهم, وتتردد بين الجبال والوديان أصداء نداءات المؤمنين كأنها الدويّث الشديد, بصوت رجل واحد, وقلب رجل واحد, تحت لواء سيد البشرية قاطبة محمد بن عبد الله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
حتى اذا ما بلغوا منتصف الطريق توقفوا, لقد رأوا فارساً مقبلاً من بعيد, وحين اقترب منهم وتبيّنوه وعرفوه بأنه بشر الخزاعي رضي الله عنه والذي كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد أوفده الى مكة ليشيع خبر الزيارة وليستطلع رأي وردة فعل قريش من هذه الزيارة. 
استقبله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم واستمع اليه وهو يقول: لقد أتيتهم كما أمرتني, ولكن راعني أنّ خبر مسرك قد بلغهم, وحديث الرؤيا قد وصلهم, ولست أدري كيف تمَّ لهم ذلك؟
فتبسّم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم قال: وبماذا قابلوا ذلك؟
قال بشر رضي الله عنه: لقد استبدّت بهم حميتهم حمية الجاهلية ةرعونتهم الحمقاء, قخرجوا من مكة ومعهم -العود المطافيل- (الانعام مع صغارها) ولبسوا جلود النمور, وتعاهدوا فيما بينهم على ألا تدخل عليهم مكة أبداً, وقدّموا بين أيديهم خالد بن الوليد على خيالتهم في مثنى فارس, ولعله الآن قد أدرك- كراع العميم- (بلدة قرب مكة). 
فتجهّم وجه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, ثم قال: ويْح قريش! قد أكلتهم الحرب, وماذا عليهم لو خلّوا بيني وبين سائر العرب؟ فان هم أصابوني كان ذلك الذي أرادوا, وانْ أظهرني الله عليهم دخلوا في الاسلام وافرين, وانْ لم يفعلوا قاتلوا وبهم قوة, فما تظنُّ قريش؟
والله لا أزال أُجاهدُ على هذا الذي بعثني الله به حتى يُظهرني الله أو تنفرد هذه السالفة (العَنُق), نحن ما خرجنا مقاتلين أو محاربين, بل خرجنا مسالمين موادعين, معظمين لحرمة بيت الله, ملبين نداءه.
ثم سأل عليه الصلاة والسلام: منْ يخرجُ بنا على غير طريقهم, ويُبعدنا عن عيونهم ورصدهم؟ 
فقام ناحية بن جندب الأسلمي رضي الله عنه, وقال: أنا يا رسول الله! ثم أمسك بزمام ناقة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وسار بها في طريق وعر, ضيٌ المسالك, كثير الصخور, شديد المنحدرات, وما زالوا كذلك حتى أفضى بهم الى سهلٍ فسيحٍ رحبٍ , وكان ناحية رضي الله عنه خبيراً بالطرق والمسالك, بصيراً بالدروب, جوّالا في الصحراء, وانتعشت الآمال من جديد في النفوس, ثمّ فجأةً توقفت القصواء عن متابعة السير, واعترضت الطريق, فتساءل الناس: عجباً! لماذا وقفت؟ هل هو خاطرٌ ألمّ برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ أم وحىٌ أوحىَ اليه فغيّر رأيه, وثنى عزمه؟ لا هذا ولا ذاك, فها صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه, يدفعها لتمضي في طريقها فلا تفعل, لا بدّ أنها خلأت (حرنت), وانتشرت قصة ناقة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بين الناس بسرعة البرق ودارت على ألسنة الناس, وبلغت مسامع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, فقال: والله ما خلأت, وما هو لها بخُلُق, ولكن حبسها حابس الفيل عن مكة, والذي نفسي بيده لا تسألني قريش خُطّةً يُعظّمونَ فيها حُرمات الله الا أعطيتُهم اياها. 
فأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الناس بالنزول, وتخيّر مكان مناسب للاقامة فيه بانتظار ما يستجد من الاحداث, فكانت الحديبية , وهي بئر ماء قديمة قدْ جفّت. 
وهناك جاءهم بُديْل بن ورقاء الخزاعي, وقبل أن يجتمع برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم التفت الناس من حوله يُمطرونه بالأسئلة والاستفسارات, يريدون الوقوف على أخبار قريش خصوصاً وأنّ خالد بن الوليد رضي الله عنه قد عاد بخيالته, فماذا في الأمر يا ترى؟ هل بدّلت قريش رأيها وموقفها! ولكنّ بُديْل لم يرد على أي سؤال وُجِّهَ اليه حتى التقى بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال بديل: يا محمد!(صلى الله عليه وسلم) لقد جئتك هذه الساعة, وقريش لا تعلم من أمري شيئا, ولكني سمعت قولا خشيت عليك من عاقبته, ورأيت شرا وددت دفعه عنك, لقد أتيت قريشا بالأمس في مجالسهم, فكانوا خائضين في حديثك, حديث كله غيظ وسخط وحنق وحقد, لقد أخذوا عُدتهم للحرب, وأقسموا جهد أيمانهم ألا تدخل عليهم مكة أبدا, وخشية أن تُؤءخذُ ومن معك على غرّة وغفلةٍ, جئتك محذرا زمنبّهاً, فاحتط لنفسك وأصحابك.
فردّ عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: عجباً يا بديل! لأمر قريش, فها أنت ترى بأم عينك أننا ما جئنا ماحرفين لقتال, أو قاصدين لحرب, انما القصد الزيارة الى بيت الله الحرام, فان شئت حملت الى قريش خبرنا وغايتنا, لعلّ الله يحقنُ بك الدماء, ويًزيلُ الأحقاد والضغائن. 
وعاد بُديْل الى مكة يحمل أمانة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, امانة الأمن والسلام, ودار بينه وبين زعماء قريش وقادة جيوشهم حوار طويل حاول من خلاله أن يُخفف من حدة ثورة غضبهم, ويقنعهم بأنّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يقصد قتالا ولا اذلالا, انما فقط يريد الزيارة, واقترح عليهم بُديْل أن يهادونوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويهادنهم, ويخلّوا بينه وبين العرب, يظهر عليهم أو يظهرون عليه, وأنتم بعد ذلك بالخيار, تدخلون فيما يدخل فيه الناس, أو تكونوا بنجوة عن قتاله وعافية من معاداته, وتلك نصيحتي اليكم خالصة لوجه الحق. 
فقالوا له: كفّ عن نصيحتك يا بُديْل, فو الله انها لسمّ ناقع في طيّات كلام معسول, كيف نُذّلُ نفوسنا وأعناقنا لمحمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم) يدخل علينا عنوة؟ . 
فردّ عليهم بُديْل: أنتم وشأنكم, ولسوف تعلمون عاجلا أم آجلا صدق نصيحتي لكم, ثم غادرهم في دار ندوتهم. 
ثم التفتوا الى ابو سفيان وارث زعامتهم وصاحب رأيهم وقائد جيوشهم وقالوا: ماذا ترى يا أبا سفيان من رأي؟ فقال: هذا الحُليْسُ بن علقمة, سيد الأحابيش حاضر جمعنا ومجلسنا وهو حليفنا, وله علينا حق الجوار والمشاركة, وهو كما تعلمون صاحب رأي سديد, وعقل وافر, ولسان ذرب, لو حمّلناه أمانة السفارة الى محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم) رجوْنا أن يأتينا بخبر, يصدّهُ عنْ عزمه, ويكفينا مؤونة القتال. 
وأتى الحُليس معسكر المسلمين في الحديبية, وحين رآه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قادماً فال: هذا الحُليءس بن علقمة, يظهر أنّ قريشا قد أرسلته سفيراً وهو من قوم يتألهون (أي يعظمون وبقدسون الحرمات) فابعثوا الهدْيَ بوجهه حتى يراه, وسالت الابل من عرض الوادي مشعرة (عليها شعار الهدْيِ) قد لأكلت أوبارها من طول ما حُبست. 
عنئذ ارتد الحليس على أدباره من غير أن يلقى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ودخل على قريش دار ندوتهم مغبظا, مغضبا, وقال: أيها القوم! يئس والله ما طاش سهمكم, وذهب رأبكم, أتصدون عن البيت قوما أمّوا معتمرين, وله معظمين, أتنحجُّ الى البيت "جثذامُ, وحمير" ويُمنعُ عنه ابن عبد المطلب؟ والله ما على البغي عاهدناكم, وعلى العدوان حالفناكم, لئن صددتم محمدا (صلى الله عليه وسلم) عن البت لأنفرنّ بالأحابيش نفرة رجل واحد. 
لقد راعهم موقف الحليس وأقلقهم غضبه فقالوا: مهلاً يا ابن علقمة, وأنظرنا نصنع لأمرنا. 
ولقد أصابتهم حيرة وبلبلة في الرأي, ماذا يصنعون؟ وكيف يتصرفون؟ واختلط حابلهم بنابلهم, وضجّت الأصوات بدار الندوة, فرآهم عروة بن مسعود الثقفي في اضطرابهم يموجون موجاً وكان هو الآخر حاضر مجلسهم, فأشفق عليهم, ورقّ لحالهم, ثم قال:  
يا معشر قريش! تعلمون والله صدق طويتي, ومحبتي لكم واخلاصي, فما قصرت يوما عن مد يد العون لكم, ولا أحجمت عن الوقوف الى جانبكم, فانْ أشرتم عليّ بالذهاب الى محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم) ومفاوضته فعساني أُوفق فيما فشل فيه غيري, ولعله يرجع من حيث أتى, حقناً للدماء وصونا للأرواح. 
فذهب عروة الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث معسكره في الحديبية, وقبل أن يدخل في الحديث تلجلج قليلا, اذ هابه ما رأى عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من مقامٍ لم تبلغه ملوك الأرض قاطبة بالتفاف صحابته رضوان الله عنهم أجمعين يلتفون حوله خوفا عليه من ضربة غادرة , صلوات الله وسلامه عليه. 
كان عرشه صلى الله عليه وسلم في قلوب أصحابه رضي الله تعالى عنهم, محاطا بسياج من نفوسهم المخلصة قبل أن تحمه الحراب والسيوف, ما يأمر الا ابتدروا اليه, واذا تكلم خفضوا أصواتهم, واذا نظر غضوا من أبصارهم. 
وأمام هذا المشهد الرائع من الالفة والمودة والمحبة والنصرة والمؤازرة يجمع عروة شتات فؤاده ويستجمع رباطة جأشه, ثم قال: يا محمد! (صلى الله عليه وسلم) ما هذا الذي جمعت اليه جمعك؟ وحشدت اليه جندك؟ أراك قد جمعت أوشاب الناس وزمر القبائل , ثم غدوت على قومك وأهلك, تحاول أن تذلهم, وتنتهك حرمتهم, وتفضّ بيضتهم... وعلى من؟ أعلى قريش وأنت تعرف مكانتها وبأسها؟ انهم قد ترامى اليهم نبأك وحشدك ومقامك, فأقسموا ألا تدخل عليهم مكة عنوة أبدا, وكأني بهؤلاء بمن معك قد انكشفوا عنك وتخلوا, وتركوك وحدك.
هنا ردّ عليه أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه ردّا قاسيباً أليماً, وأفحمه وأشعره بأنّ ما يقوله عن التخلي والانكشاف انْ هو الا وهم خادع عشعش في رؤوس خاوية خالية, هي رؤوس الجاهليين ومن لفّ لفّهم. 
عند هذا الرد القاسي أراد عروة أن يتحبّب الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويلاطفه, فمدّ يده الى لحية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الشريفة يريد أن يمسّها, فضرب المغيرة بن شعبة رضي الله عنه عمه عروة على يده وكان يقف خلف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال له: كفّ يدك عن لحية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وكرّر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعروة ما قاله من قبل لبُديْل بن ورقاء وللحليس بن علقمة: ما جئت أريد قتالا, ولا أبغي حربا, ولا لأسفك دما, لقد جئنا معتمرين, وبالبيت طائفين, ولحرمته معظمين, فان شاؤوا خلّوا لنا الطريق, والا فانّ لنا معهم شأناً ننتظر قضاء الله فيه. 
وعاد عروة كغيره ممن سبقه خالي الوفاض الا من نصيحة قدّمها الى قريش اذ قال لهم: يا معشر قريش! اني قد جئت كسرى في ملكه, وقبصر في ملكه, والنجاشي في ملكه, واني والله ما رأيت ملكا في قوم قط مثل محمد (صلى الله عليه وسم) في أصحابه, ولقد رأيت قوما لا يُسلمونه لشيء أبدا فرُوا رأيكم. 
ومع عودة عروة وقوله في اصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه رضوان الله تعالى عنهم ما قال ازدادوا حيرة شلّت حركتهم وألسنتهم, الى أن أشار اليهم واحدا منهم فقال:  
وماذا علينا لو جررْنا محمدا (صلى الله عليه وسلم) الى قتال؟ نحن الآن في الأشهر الحرم, وقد أتانا يريد قهرنا واذلالنا باقتحام البيت الحرام, فان بادأناه كان محل اللوم من الناس قاطبة, وفقد أرضية طيبة يحرص عليها. 
فوافقوه رأيه وتحت جنح الظلام أرسلوا جماعة منهم ما بين الاربعين والخمسين فارساً بقيادة مكرر بن حفص للتحرش بالمسلمين في معسكرهم, فرموهم بالحجارة والنبل, ولكن حرس المعسكر بقيادة محمد بن مسلمة رضي الله تعالى عنه أمسكوهم جميعاً وقيّدوهم, وجرّدوهم من سلاحهم, وجرّوهم الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليرى رأيه فيهم.  
الا أنّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بحكنه السديدة أطلق سراحهم وردّهم الى أهلهم سالمين, وبهذا التصرف السديد يكون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد أفشل خطة قريش.  
لقد أراد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يختبر وقْعَ ذلك على قريش, ظنّا منه عليه الصلاة والسلام أنّ قريشا ستقدّر حسن التصرف , وتحفظ المعروف, وقد يلين جانبها ويتطامن كبرياؤها, فأرسل واحدا من الصحابة اسمه خراش بن أمية رضي الله عنه الى مكة داعية محبة وسلام, لكنهم وهم في غلواء جاهلبتهم وذروة حقدهم وغضبهم عقروا جمله وكادوا أن يفتكوا به لو أن تداركه الحليس بن علقمة, سيّد الأحابيش, فحماه وخلّصه منهم. 
ولما علم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بما فعبته قريش مع سفيره خراش اليهم لم يزده عليه الصلاة والسلام الا اصرار على المسالمة, وصبرا على جهالة القوم, واعتقد عليه الصلاة والسلام انهم ربما استخفوا بخراش, فنادى عليه الصلاة والسلام على عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله تعالى عنه وكلفه بأن يقوم بالمهمة, فقال رضي الله عنه: 
لا أُخالفك في أمر يا رسول الله, ولكن عداوتي لقريش شديدة ومعروفة, ولقد فقدت كل نصير من أهلي وعشيرتي, فأخشى ألا يستمعوا لي, ولا يرغبوا بي, ولكني أقترح عثمان بن عفان, فمكانته في بني أمية ما تزال محفوظة, وهو ألينُ مني عريكة, وأنا لا أخشى على نفسي ولكني أخشى الفشل, فوافقه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأيه وأسفر عثمان رضي الله تعالى عنه وأرضاه. 
وأتى عثمان رضي الله عنه دار عمه أبان بن سعبد بن العاص في مكة متسربلا بسواد الليل, وطرق الباب ونادى على أبان, وعرفه بأنه عثمان, ففتح له وأدخله, ورحب به, واستمع اليه, وفي الصباح خرج أبان على الناس عند فناء الكعبة, وأعلن جواره وحمابته لعثمان رضي الله عنه وطلب منهم أن يستمعوا اليه, شرح عثمان رضي الله عنه لهم الموقف, وبيّن لهم حقيقة المقصد, الا أنّ القوم ظلوا على نفورهم وعنادهم وتصلبهم بالرأي, وقالوا لعثمان رضي الله عنه: ان شئت طفت بالبيت وأدّيت المناسك, فرفض ذلك رضي الله عنه دون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
وطالت غيبة عثمان رضي الله عنه في مكة, وأرجف البعض بأنّ قريشا قتلت عثمان رضي الله عنه, وغضب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم غضبا شديدا, واذا هو صلى الله عليه وسلم جالس تحت شجرة يستظل بظلها, اذ جاءه أبو سنان الأسدي رضي الله عنه وقال: امدد يدك يا رسول الله أُبايعك على الثأر لعثمان, فمدّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يده الشريفة وكانت هذه أول بيعة الرضوان. 
وتتابع المسلمون بعد ذلك يبايعون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, واخذوا أهبتهم للقتال واستعدوا للمناجزة والنزال, فنزل قوله تعالى في سورة الفتح 18:  
لقد رضيَ الله عن المؤمنين اذْ يُبايعونك تحت الشجرة فعلم ما في قلوبهم فأنزل السكينة عليهم وأثابهم فتحاً قريباً 
عندما تصفو النوايا خالصة لوجه الله تعالى لا يخافون في الله لومة لائم, يؤديهم الله عزوجل بنصره وتحصل المعجزات. 
وبينما المسلمون في أوج حماسهم وغدوهم ورواحهم اذ أطلّ عليهم سهيل بن عمر رضي الله تعالى عنه, وافدا لقريش من مكة وكان لم يُسلمُ بعد, كانت قريش قد ارسلته مبعوثا للمفاوضة وتهدئة الموقف, وكانت قريش قد أرسلته الى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مصالحاً على ألا يرجع والمسلمون عنا عامهم هذا, قائلين له: فو الله لا تحدث العرب أنه دخلها علينا عنوةً أبداً. 
وبمجرد أن رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سهيل بن عمرو رضي الله عنه قال لأصحابه رضوان الله عنهم: لقد أراد القوم الصلح, فاني أعرف الرجل كيّساً, فطنا, حصيفا, لبيبا. 
واجتمع به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم واتفقا على أمور منها: 
1. ان يرجع المسلمون بغير عمرة هذا العام, فان كان العام القابل جاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه رضي الله عنهم الى مكة وقد خلّتها قريش لهم, فيقيمون ثلاث يعتمرون, وليس معهم من السلاح الا السيوف في القُرب. 
2. وأن تضع الحرب أوزارها بين الفريقين عشر سنين. 
3. وأنّ من جاء من المسلمين من قريش يُردُّ عليهم, ومن جاء قريشا من المسلمين لا يلزمون رده. 
4. وأنّ من أراد أن يدخل في عهد قريش دخل فيه, ومن أراد أن يدخل في عهد محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم) دخل فيه. 
هذه الصيغة بشروطها أثارت حفيظة المسلمين, وظنوها من خلال الرؤية السطحية ولأول وهلة مجحفة بحق المسلمين, فراح عمر الى أبو بكر رضي الله عنهما وقال له:  
ناشدتك الله يا أبا بكر! أليس برسول الله؟ فقال: بلى... قال: أوَ لسنا بالمسلمين؟ فقال: بلى... قال: أو ليسوا بالمشركين؟ فقال: بلى... قال: فعلام نُعطي الدنيّة في ديننا؟ فقال أبو بكر لعمر رضي الله عنهما: الزمْ غرْزَهُ (أمره ونهيه) فاني أشهد أنه رسول الله... فقال عمر رضي الله عنه: وأنا أشهد أنه رسول الله. 
وقصد عمر رضي الله عنه الى رسول الله صلى الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يُفضي بمكنون قلبه الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويحدثه في نفس الموضوع الذي حدّث فيه أبو بكر رضي الله عنهما فقال له معلم البشرية صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه: أنا عبد الله ورسوله, لنْ أُخالف أمره ولن يُضيّعني.... عندها سكت عمر رضي الله عنه قليلا ثم قال: أوَ لستَ كنت تُحدّثنا أنّا سنأتي البيت ونطوف به؟ فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: بلى, أفأخبرتك أنا نأتيه هذا العام؟ 
فقال عمر رضي الله عنه: لا... فقال صلوات الله وسلامه عليه: فانك آتيه ومطوف به, ان شاء الله. 
كلمات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هذه نزلت على قلب عمر رضي الله عنه برداً وسلاماً, فاستكانت ثورته, وهدأت خواطره, ورجع الى مكانه آمنا مطمئن البال والسريرة. 
ثم دعا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم علي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه ليكتب صيغة العقد ةالعهد وقال له عليه الصلاة والسلام: اكتب "بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم" 
فاعترض سهيل رضي الله عنه وقال: هذه فاتحة لا أعرفها, أُكتب: باسمك اللهم. 
فأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عليا رضي الله عنه أن يكتب ذلك فكتبه, وأضاف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "هذا ما صالح عليه محمد رسول الله سهيل بن عمرو"...فأمسك سهيل بيد علي رضي الله عنهما وقال: لو شهدت أنك رسول الله ما قاتلتك, ولكن اكتب اسمك واسم أبيك...فتبسّم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال لعلي رضي الله عنه: اكتب "هذا ما صالح عليه محمد بن عبد الله سهيل بن عمرو" 
وتمّت كتابة العهد ووقعه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بخاتمه, وكذلك سهيل بن عمرو رضي الله عنه. 
وبينما هم في مجلسهم لم يجفّ حبر الوثيقة بعد, كان أول امتحان, اذ دخل عليهم رجل من المسلمين, قد فرّ من محبسه في مكة , بعد أنْ تخلّص من قيوده وأغلاله, وجاء يطلب الغوث والنجدة, انه أبو جندل بن سهسل بن عمرو رضي الله تعالى عنهما, ولم يكن من مجال الا تنفيذ شروط العقد, فلا بدّ من عودة أبي جندل مع أبيه الى قيوده يرسف فيها من جديد, والى التعذيب والفتنة, واستصرخ أبو جندل رضي الله عنه الناس ونادى: أَأُردُّ الى الفتنة يا قوم بعد أن نجّاني الله منها؟ فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: انّ الله جاعل لك مما أنت فيه فرجا ومخرجا أنت وأمثالك من المستضعفين فلا تيأس ولا تقنط من رحمة الله. 
وعاد ابو جندل مع ابيه رضي الله عنهما, ولقد لبّبه بثوبه وجرّه بين يديه, وعاد المسلمون الى المدينة. 
وفي نفس الوقت من العام القابل, خرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأصحابه الذين كانوا معه يوم الحديبية, وأتوا مكة معتمرين, وأقاموا فيها ثلاثة أيام, طافوا وسعوا ونحروا الهديَ, وقريش تنظر اليهم من فوق رؤوس الجبال, جبال أبي قيس وغيره, وقد أخْلتها لهم كما وعدوهم, فلما تمّت الأيام الثلاثة, عاد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الى المدينة مع أصحابه رضوان الله تعالى عنهم. 
و
لقدْ صدَقَ اللهُ ورسولَهُ الرُؤْيا الحق, لتدخلُنَّ المسجدَ الحرامَ انْ شاء اللهُ آمنينَ مُحلقين رؤوسَكُمْ ومُقصّرينَ لا تخافونَ , فعلمَ مالمْ تعلموا فجعل من دون الله ذلك فتحاً قريباً  
وبمسك الختام قول الله تعالى الكريم نكون قد أتينا على نهاية قصة صلح الحديبية والرؤيا بالحق.

----------

